# how to deter cats from garden



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

it's annoying when cats in the neighbour hood goes over clean car, but more so when they are pooing in the garden when we have an infant

any advice on deterrents? lets not have get a cat, dog, air/ water pistols ;-)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

citrus like lemon and orange peel cats can't stand it


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

lion poo.

avaible on line, zoo's and some garden places.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> lion poo.
> 
> avaible on line, zoo's and some garden places.


I have heard that before, suppose to work a treat ?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

B&Q have cat repellent devices for sale - you'll find them in the same aisle as the mousetraps etc. - yes, seriously.

I think they are some sort of ultrasonic gizmo - we have used ultrasonic mouse doofers in the house for several winters (we live in the country) - they work well and use very little electricity.

The synthetic lion poo stuff doesn't last long - I've seen it used for deer, it works on hormone smell which soon fades.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Think I'll try this myself. some cat keep ****ting on the gravel driveway so you have to avoid it while going to and from the car.


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Shot gun???????????????:tumbleweed:


----------



## Tom-B (Oct 31, 2010)

A rifle?

lol didn't think it would be a problem


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Careful buddy with pictures like that. Don't want to upset the mods :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

DW58 said:


> B&Q have cat repellent devices for sale - you'll find them in the same aisle as the mousetraps etc. - yes, seriously.
> 
> I think they are some sort of ultrasonic gizmo - we have used ultrasonic mouse doofers in the house for several winters (we live in the country) - they work well and use very little electricity.
> 
> The synthetic lion poo stuff doesn't last long - I've seen it used for deer, it works on hormone smell which soon fades.


but where would you plug it outside?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> lion poo.
> 
> avaible on line, zoo's and some garden places.


still not great with the little one roaming the garden


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

kempe said:


> citrus like lemon and orange peel cats can't stand it


really? but then lemon and orange peel in the garden won't look great and get washed away by the rain?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Tom-B said:


> A rifle?
> 
> lol didn't think it would be a problem


There was another one people where putting pics up of guns and the mods asked to stop it, Its classed as a family site as there is no age limit

Sorry mate just don't like people getting in trouble :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

p1tse said:


> really? but then lemon and orange peel in the garden won't look great and get washed away by the rain?


They do strong gel which is citrus based, I know the orange peel works I used it when an ex had a cat i put it in a sock and hid them around the house were I did'nt want the cat to go :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I assume they are battery/solar powered. From what I remember you just stick them in the ground.

Look at this - another one at the bottom of the page.

Also plenty to choose from here.

Hope this helps, but I have no personal experience of these.


----------



## vegasbaby (Feb 26, 2011)

You may want to try planting some flowers called Cat Shoo or Coleus Canina.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Adding _Canis lupus familiaris_ to the family is the best way


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

one of these

http://www.deteracat.co.uk/scarecrow_water_jet_pack.htm

also handy for children, mother in laws, Jahovas witnesses, Charity collectors, Tarmac your drive way mr type fellows...............................


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My neighbours cats are a real pain in the butt, they are always on my car and have caused damaged once when I did a good detailing and it rained in the night a a cat jumped on the car and slipped all over the bonnet with gritty paws, and I now have 2 deep scratches. They also destroyed my ex Folding Camper's Winter Cover by digging there claws into it and shredded it, they also poop and puke everywhere so you have to play hopscotch when you go out through the door. Damm cats they are always shut outside what ever the weather and are coverd in fleas and full of worms, she cant be botherd with them anymore and we just wish they would vanish


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Deterrent?? use a Wei tech HI-CAPPA gas blow back pistol on them, even if you never shot in their direction the noise scares the sh*t outta them.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

nicmcs said:


> Deterrent?? use a Wei tech HI-CAPPA gas blow back pistol on them, even if you never shot in their direction the noise scares the sh*t outta them.


Until a neighbour sees and reports you. In the UK that's likely to bring one of two possibilities - a prosecution for cruelty by the RSPCA/SSPCA, or a firearms prosecution by the police at best, or a visit by guys in black with bigger guns at worst.

Not the wisest solution.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

nicmcs said:


> Deterrent?? use a Wei tech HI-CAPPA gas blow back pistol on them, even if you never shot in their direction the noise scares the sh*t outta them.


I miss my one


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Curry plants i think are also a nutural deterant, citrus peelings as mentioned.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ammonia works well, but used strongly will burn and kill greenery. Use weak, it's a great fertalizer!


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

garlic :thumb:


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Until a neighbour sees and reports you. In the UK that's likely to bring one of two possibilities - a prosecution for cruelty by the RSPCA/SSPCA, or a firearms prosecution by the police at best, or a visit by guys in black with bigger guns at worst.
> 
> Not the wisest solution.


well its nice to dream you can.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

kempe said:


> I miss my one


not much gasleft for mine so its tucked away nicely.


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fill a few glass/ plastic bottles half full with water... I think something to do with the reflection freaks them out, also make your grass really short and dont have gravil beds that look like huge litter trays... They just think its a communal toilet!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As mentioned you are not supposed to injure them as by law cats have freedom of the borough.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Cats have been an annoyance to me for years...especially now I have young ones and a vegetable patch.

I've tried: 
orange peel
fake cat with glass eyes
Chilli powder

Nothing lasts long. 

Whatever you do, don't have bark in your garden...they think it's kitty litter.

I've bought an ultrasonic device to protect the front and so far it does seem to work.

At the back I'm not using anything, but we can often see them. So every time I see them on the fence or in the garden I go out with a jug of water and throw it at them. I don't often catch them, but they seem to have got the message and tend to be coming in less.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the safest things are the water cannon things.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

:wave: Have you tried this haha 



 :speechles


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive had this problem, and nothing seemed to be working, until recently when I was on the drive cleaning the car, the offending moggy crept right up to my water bucket and almost had its face in it, so I launched my wash mitt into the water, soaked the cat and put the absolute s**ts up it, it hasnt been back since...


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Damm cats they are always shut outside what ever the weather and are coverd in fleas and full of worms, she cant be botherd with them anymore and we just wish they would vanish


If this is true then the cats are being mistreated and you should report her to the RSPCA.



> There was another one people where putting pics up of guns and the mods asked to stop it, Its classed as a family site as there is no age limit


I don't think it's appropriate on any site. Whether you like a certain animal or not, you are imo the worst kind of scum on the planet if you harm them.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

that woman lives a few miles from me - she had to quit her job at the bank and all sorts lol - stupid woman lives in fear - wouldnt surprise me now if shes moved away to a new area after the nationals got hold of it.

if she had done that to my cat i would have shoved her in a wheelie bin and made sure she wasnt able to get out for the same time duration


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't you borrow a friends dog for a day? 

My front and back Garden was full of cats, after one weekend of my new baby (100+ pound American bulldog) I haven't seen a single cat anywhere near my house :thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

who45 said:


> that woman lives a few miles from me - she had to quit her job at the bank and all sorts lol - stupid woman lives in fear - wouldnt surprise me now if shes moved away to a new area after the nationals got hold of it.
> 
> if she had done that to my cat i would have shoved her in a wheelie bin and made sure she wasnt able to get out for the same time duration


Like this? Hahaha


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck with this one buddy. You will need it.

I tried loads of things at the old house, all failed. Bar Stewards still kept coming back, turning my wifes garden in to a toilet.

I chased them, sprayed them with water, tried the orange peel thing, put repelling pellets down, sonic blasters. etc.etc. Still they came.

They even shat on my next door neigbours perfect lawn as they filled our flower bed up with ****.

As you can appreciate I am not a big cat fan as a result:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know, but I've always suspected cats have an affinity with people who don't like cats - we've always had dogs, but it doesn't stop the nighbourhood cats from hanging out on our land - good job they can climb trees, one spent most of Saturday 2/3 the way up our 30' high Horse Chestnut tree with our ****er Spaniel on guard duty at the bottom - her garden, her tree ... ... ...


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I used to have 2 springer spaniels and never had a problem with cats.

When the dogs died of old age the cat problem began.

The only deterrant that works (I think) is a dog who lives at the house. The occasional pee in the garden is enough for the cats to know not to mess:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've got a cat (always have had cats).

You'll find that the water pistol/hose method is usually pretty effective and safe. Our vet recommended it for the neighbourhood cats that come into the garden.

I wouldn't have a problem with someone doing it to my cat if it was going where it wasn't wanted. Ours only gets out occasionally and doesn't go out of our garden coz he's a wee poofter!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As a cat owner I will add that nothing is as good (without sinking to the depths of animal cruelty) as a good soaking from a hose pipe or if you have one a super soaker. I keep telling my mate he should rent his cat out for jobs like this, its a savage and has attacked several dogs, two of them needing immediate visits to the vet.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

A super soaker sits by our back door for that very purpose. Although the pooch likes chasing cats, I tend to discourage it as it pisses off the cats and sometimes their owners. The super soaker is most effective especially on the super-mean/super-independent white tomcat from along the road which I absolutely detest because he's pure evil.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

pee,,,,,lol pee into a washing up bottle,,err use a funnel ..lol and mark all around the borders of the garden ...i know this sounds disgusting but it does work.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

have tried olbase oil which seemed to work, but expensive and didn't last long with the rain washing the scent away.

tried chilly powder, but didn't seem to work

one cat just seems so nosey as comes to patio door and doesn't get scared when schuing it away from a distance or indoors as just looks at us. 

the sonic thing might work, but we live in a new build where the garden backs on to multiple gardens where the cat lives and tends to travel across the fences, so don't want to scare it away from it's own home too


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

p1tse said:


> the sonic thing might work, but we live in a new build where the garden backs on to multiple gardens where the cat lives and tends to travel across the fences, so don't want to scare it away from it's own home too


Blimey...you are caring :lol: Don't worry, their effective range isn't that great.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL

literally my garden fenced by 3 fences, join 5 gardens! and the cat uses the fences to obviously get about. 

i'll look into it though. don't want them in the garden, but it's nice to see them walking across the fences at times as it amuses the little one. LOL


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

p1tse said:


> LOL
> 
> literally my garden fenced by 3 fences, join 5 gardens! and the cat uses the fences to obviously get about.
> 
> i'll look into it though. don't want them in the garden, but it's nice to see them walking across the fences at times as it amuses the little one. LOL


i found that nailing lots of nails into the top of the fence worked a treat ( kinda like what you see to deter pigeons etc) though i'm assuming this is a wooden fence...plus it also deters idiots climbing your fence


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

robtech said:


> i found that nailing lots of nails into the top of the fence worked a treat ( kinda like what you see to deter pigeons etc) though i'm assuming this is a wooden fence...plus it also deters idiots climbing your fence


this is also illegal depending on where you live belive it or not, i had a talking to off a police man once after a scumbag that was trying to run away from my bull terrier after i caught him trying to break into my shed cut his hands on the garden wall as i'd put glass and nails into the concrete as a security measure.

back to cats ive found that water and lime in a supersoaker is the best as they will never come back as they hate the lime


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Robtech this is a legal method providing you display warning signs...

http://www.locksonline.co.uk/acatalog/Fence_Security.html


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Air Rifle.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Glen.MJeeSe said:


> Air Rifle.


And risk both firearms and animal cruelty charges ... ... ... don't be ridiculous.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Glen.MJeeSe said:


> Air Rifle.


Moron


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Seen some good ideas on here (and sick ones).
We have our own cat who goes to do whatever elsewhere (I know, probably your garden!) but we certainly don't suffer with a problem from other cats now in our garden. Something to do with territory or something. It's a cat thing.
Also, I am sure I read somewhere that it was only dog mess which posed a health hazard. Still not nice though.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cats can/do carry parasites similar to those carried by dogs, and are more susceptible to them owing to their more independent and wandering lifestyle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

toomanycitroens said:


> Seen some good ideas on here (and sick ones).
> We have our own cat who goes to do whatever elsewhere (I know, probably your garden!) but we certainly don't suffer with a problem from other cats now in our garden. Something to do with territory or something. It's a cat thing.
> Also, I am sure I read somewhere that it was only dog mess which posed a health hazard. Still not nice though.


Sorry, but your wrong.

Cats carry the same as dogs, and because of their wandering nature actually transport it around more.

But thats OT and not how to stop the cats on his cars :thumb:


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

i used this, i got it in my local pound shop, it is working well. its called "get off" here is a link of what the bottle looks like






hope it helps!


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

One of those electronic 'sonic' cat repellers or next door has a cat scarer set up to a garden hose so when it 'senses' a cat a jet of water shoots out in a fan.

Jet Spray Repeller: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd also 'borrow' someones dog and let it wee round the garden, hopefully cats would avoid your garden and get into the habit of using somewhere else?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

right i've tried most of the things suggested and tbh i have just about had enough, i clear the cat ****e up and the next day its there different place. my two year old son has stood in it twice the cats do it everywhere inc near his play house. I dont go and **** where i want so i dont see why my neighbours responsibility should either. im close to start bagging it up and posting it back to them and if i catch the cats well asi said ive had enough now. Is there anythingi can do ref neighbours?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

alan hanson said:


> Is there anythingi can do ref neighbours?


Talk to them calmly and explain the situation, if they're responsible decent people you'll hopefully be able to come up with an amicable solution.

My sister has 7 cats and were using her neighbours garden as a toilet. One day the neighbours decided to return it by throwing it over the fence into her garden, it landed on her garden table while her 2 year old was eating.

My sister, was very upset and called the police and the neighbour was arrested, when the police questioned the neighbour they explained that they were at wits end with the cats pooing in their garden and were understanably very frustrated and didn't know what to do about it. The thing was they'd never mentioned the problem to my sister, but once she was aware of the problem she bought the neighbours one of the electronic deterrents and offered to go around anytime to collect any poos that the cats had left.

The deterrent worked and now my sister and her neighbour live in harmony. If only the neighbour had said something sooner, they wouldn't have been arrested and the problem would have been dealt with a lot sooner.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

As a dog owner who clears up after it has "been" and sees cat [email protected] everywhere I can understand your frustration. Two friends of mine have recently bought something similar to this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pestbye-S...c-Noise-Strobe-Scarer-Brand-New-/261588687893 and have had good results with it. Hth.


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

I had a big problem with muliple cats trying to stake a claim on my front lawn many years ago. Tried everything. The only thing that worked in the long term was fresh Starfish, chopped in chunks and left around the garden / driveway. I believe they love eating it but it is like cat vindaloo, not lethal but you regret it later. Took around a month for the last one to get the message. As for the owners I almost felt sorry for them, almost.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Gheezer said:


> I had a big problem with muliple cats trying to stake a claim on my front lawn many years ago. Tried everything. The only thing that worked in the long term was fresh Starfish, chopped in chunks and left around the garden / driveway. I believe they love eating it but it is like cat vindaloo, not lethal but you regret it later. Took around a month for the last one to get the message. As for the owners I almost felt sorry for them, almost.


Where the hell do you get fresh starfish from???


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

My parents had a problem with cats pooing in their front garden.

I buy them something at the £ shop (just bought 4 more for her today actually). It's in the gardening section in a couple of £ shops ive been to. Boyes sell it aswell but it's dearer there.

It's in a white tub/bottle. You sprinkle it on and it smells of oranges. It works. They haven't pooed while she's been using it. She says that she reapplies it after a heavy downpour of rain but other than that, it works a treat.

This it it. It works;

http://www.poundland.co.uk/animal-repellent-granules-300gz


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

its likkeee....






BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve said:


> its likkeee....
> 
> BOOM HEADSHOT!


Are we allowed to use a high power air-rifle? LOL


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I launched a rugby ball at one the other night, haven't seen it since :car:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Are we allowed to use a high power air-rifle? LOL


Yeaaaa boii.

ITS LIKE BOOM HEADSHOT! :devil:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Just get a bigger cat than the neighbour has. Like a ****ing lion
Then when it has a **** in the neighbours garden they will KNOW what cat **** is.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

What goes vroooom vroooom crucnch

The neighbours cat when i ran the ******* over

Took a fair bit of swerving and two fences but i got it in the end
:car::driver::car:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

haha liking some of the replies so far


----------

